# Suggestions and Advice Please



## Underworld101 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am planning on buying a 20-30 gallon tank in the near future. Does anyone have any cool suggestions on a community tank?


Also, I have a small 7 gallon aquarium, I just bought this Mardell Live Nh3 Testing monator. How reliable are they? I am hearing mixed reviews on other websites. (I also bought Ph test kit when I first bought the aquarium in December.)


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool suggestions...

hm.. well it really depends what you want to keep. Planted tanks are always COOL to me anyways, really depends on your tastes, what do you enjoy?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd definitely go with a planted tank if I were you, with a 30g tank there's plenty of room to do a great aquascape with. As far as fish go, name a few you enjoy seeing. Tetras are probably a must though.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

look around thru all the pics on the site and see what you like, everyone is different and you have lots of options with that tank size
do what you will enjoy most, personally i like medium sized fish mostly cichlids that have a lot of character more than the little ones that swim around almost like insects (ie zebra danios lol, the crackheads of fish)
puffers are also really cool personality wise i have some dwarf puffers in a little planted tank theyre fun to watch
german rams are also cool


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

for the 30G.. maybe a puffer  ..

i know its not community. but they are like members of the family!


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

What you are asking is really no different than "what kind of car should I get". It is a glass box with infinite possibilities which really makes it cool. Take a look around, let the community see what it is you like and then everyone can jump in and help with the details.

Basic types of set ups would include - bare bottom, low tech planted (as long as your light is full spectrum plant bulb there would be no additional plant growing equipment), high tech planted (special lights, the addition of CO2, fertilizers and special substrates), tanks with fake plants, fish only, etc.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would do 3 fancy goldfish in a 30g, but that's just me. They have a lot of character, and are quite intelligent (same goes for puffers, but you have to feed them frozen/live food, no pellets). Mine like to chase they algae magnet around, and when they go to sleep, they all pile up (really, I mean lying/leaning on one another) underneath my in-tank filter


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have to agree with all the advice that has been given. This experience is an awesome one and you will surely find lots of pleasure in this hobby. Look around, personally I would use the 30 to get accustomed to the needs of fish, maybe some jewel cichlids or something of that nature. You will find that as time goes by your interests vary and alot of things appeal to you. There are many helpful members here who will gladly give sound advice so let us know what kind of wetpet you are interested in and we're on our way.

Lance


----------



## Underworld101 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for all the replys.

I find communities are more beautiful, all my fish in my little aquarium have some pretty big personalities them self, sometimes they will interact with my finger, they seem to play with each other (the frogs, the platys, and the corys a like [other than the shrimp, they seem to go unnoticed, just chillin with each other, but still bolt around the tank together all the time]).

In this next aquarium I would need to invest in a few caves or a nice reef. Any suggestions on an ideal plant for this tank?

As for fish, so far I think I am going to go with a few Cichlids (Jack demsey, or maybe German Ram like *Mferko* said, they look cool, thumbs up dude your funny), then maybe 1 Red-tailed Shark, some shrimp and I haven't thought of a bottom feeder yet. I have been reading up on Cichlids and find them quite beautiful. I think they would make a very colorful and amuzing Aquarium.

I was thinking about a puffer but I want a community tank and apparently they are not quite comfortable in one. (but those lil dwarf puffers are just cute).


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

A 30 gal is a nice size for a community. If you want to have plants make sure you have a minimum of 2 inches of fine or medium gravel and 2 fluorescent bulbs in the canopy. Some good beginner plants are Amazon Sword, java fern, Java moss, floating water sprite, red lotus, valisneria. Do siome research on each to find out the requirements. 

Jack dempseys grow to around 6 inches and often (though not always) either eat or bully everything else in the tank. the same goes for the RTS. Some good beginner cichlids for a community tank are Kribensis, Keyhole cichlids, Apistogramma Cacatuoides, bolivian ram. I'd say stay away from the german rams at first, because they are very demanding on good water quality.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

might wanna look at convicts theyre easy to find, keep, and breed
tanganyikan shell dwellers also are really cool but youd need plants that could take high hardness like anubias and amazon sword ferns etc


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm having the same problem you are, I have a 25 gallon that is home to two goldfish for the past two years while I decide (or not decide in this case) what to do with the tank.

I think I'm going to try to find a pair of convicts and keep some basic plants if they don't root them up.



couch said:


> Basic types of set ups would include - bare bottom, low tech planted (as long as your light is full spectrum plant bulb there would be no additional plant growing equipment)


What kind of plants, and bulb, any recommendations to keep with convicts?


----------



## Underworld101 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow Thank you Pistolpete! Very Helpful. Most people on here are actually. I am obviously still on my planning stages . 
Always open minded. I mean it everyone....you can be completely honest with me, I do not want to start a communty that will not survive to be a part of my own family .


----------

